# Shepherds a Sci-Fi thriller - romance



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Olga, a genetically engineered mermaid and her two shipmates live aboard the Factory raft, Homestead, where they herd domesticated tuna on the open ocean using trained dolphins instead of sheep dogs. Confronted finally with the chance to meet the mother who gave her up to an uncaring multinational conglomerate, she wrestles with a decision whether to go or not. Before she can decide, she finds that other shepherds are being killed, apparently without reason. 
Meanwhile, Toivo Nurminen, an independent trawler captain, discovers the murdered crew of a shepherd's raft, and unwittingly puts himself and his crew directly in line to be murdered. Radioing in his findings seemed like the right thing to do, but his choice may cost them all their lives. 
The ruthless pirates aren't far away, and soon Toivo must join forces with Olga and her shipmates and dolphins to fight against overwhelming odds as they are pursued by a relentless enemy whose obsession for money lets nothing stand in the way of their profits. Survivors and witnesses are loose ends that need to be taken care of permanently! But Toivo has a few surprises of his own that the cutthroats aren't prepared for.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

J. -------------------

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Well, taking a hint from others here, I'm dropping the Kindle edition of Shepherds to $.99 for the rest of the year.
Enjoy.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm continuing the sale price on this book through the end of the year and then it's back to something higher - not sure what.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Well I couldn't keep the price at $.99 forever so now it's back up to $2.99.  However, Amazon Prime members can get it for FREE.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Shepherds has about a month left in the Lending Library for Amazon Prime members.  After that I will probably remove it.  I am planning to do something soon with promotional paperback copies I have.  Info on that will be at my website soon - maybe here too.  In the meantime, $2.99 remains the e-price at Amazon.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Well, time has run out and Shepherds is no longer free on the Lending Library.  The strange thing from my perspective is that more copies were sold than borrowed for free during that run.  I wish I knew what that indicates.  Oh well, at least it is still selling here and there.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Anyone interested in a promo hard copy (I only have a few) go to my website, jdrewbrumbaugh.com, click the contact the author button and e-mail me your name and address and I'll send you a copy - autographed if you want, no charge, until I run out of books.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

I saw a documentary called "The Last Ocean" at the Cleveland International Film Festival last weekend and it reminded me how I got started writing Shepherds.  As wild fish stocks disappear, something will have to be done, something different than any of the current solutions.  Shepherds looks at one possibility and uses that as the setting for a tale of murder and suspense.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A few good reviews.  I still am willing to send the couple of remaining promotional hard copies I have to anyone who will e-mail me from my website, which is listed below.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Only a couple of promo print copies left.  Anyone who wants one, e-mail me through my website and I'll mail you one postage paid.  Of course, a review would be appreciated.


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Don't know how I missed this. This looks like a in depth story that should catch my interest. Always had a thing for mermaids in some aspects. Have to keep an eye on this and download when I have the time.

Thanks for making this book, keep them coming.
Shane


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Shane,
Glad you saw Shepherds this time.  Yes, mermaids sort of are a key part of the story.  They are the main reason this is a science fiction novel.  Let me know what you think when you've had time to read it.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

The oceans are dying, over fished, poorly managed.  One possible improvement is to herd fish like cattle on the open range - er, ocean.  Changes this big always lead to their own problems.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Free excerpt is available at my website.  Price will remain at $2.99 for the time being.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Shepherds is now available through libraries in most of northern Ohio.  Check it out though you might have to request inter-library loan to get it.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Shepherds is still my best seller.  It combines a bit of science fiction, an unlikely love story, and a tough group of well funded drug dealing pirates bent on killing those who get in their way.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Olga has been genetically engineered to live in the open ocean.  She has "herd" dolphins and shipmates to help manage the school of tuna that they are responsible for.  Her life isn't wonderful, but liveable, that is until someone starts killing shepherds.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

For those who keep track of such things, Shepherds will soon have a new cover.  For a free downloadable sample visit www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com.  The book covers below are links to Amazon where you can buy any of my books.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

The new cover for _*Shepherds*_ is still pending. For samples from _*Shepherds*_, excerpts from my other published works, info on future projects and my scheduled appearances, please visit my website at www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Shepherds is sci-fi.  Olga is a shepherd, bio-engineered to live on the open ocean and control the herds of factory tuna with the help of herd dolphins.
It is fantasy.  Toivo, an independent commercial fisherman talks to his pair of dolphins and discusses everything from where the few remaining wild tuna are to the philosophy of life.
It is an action-suspense story.  A drug cartel is killing off shepherds and both Olga and Toivo will end up directly in their sights.
And Shepherds has a romantic element as Toivo, a Finnish bachelor, is forced to join with Olga to figure out how to stay alive.
So like many novels, it is hard to classify.
See more at www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com or buy it today by clicking on the book cover link below.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

_*Shepherds*_ is my feature novel at the Virtual EBook Fair on Facebook going on all weekend at the URL listed here. Sample sections will be posted over the weekend. Drop by if you have time. And have a great weekend.

https://www.facebook.com/events/161621307364389/?hc_location=stream

The cover links below will take you to Amazon where you can purchase any of my title.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

The new cover is here.  Same great story:

They should never have met.  
Olga is a shepherd born to live at sea herding factory tuna.  Her home is a submersible raft in the middle of the Pacific Ocean.  Toivo is an independent fisherman who depends on two industrious dolphins to help him make a living catching what few wild tuna are left.  But, someone is killing shepherds and fate pushes Olga and Toivo together forcing them to battle heavily armed drug smugglers bent on killing anyone who gets in their way.  This action-packed drama hurtles toward a startling conclusion that will keep you on the edge of your seat.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

_*Shepherds*_ has a new cover, which leaves me with a copy with the old cover. I'll send it free to anyone in the USA who visits my website and e-mails me with a name and address. My website is www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com. Click on the contact author link and let me know if you want it signed. Or if you want an e-book, the covers below are live links.
Have a good day.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

New cover is out, so old cover copies will likely go as giveaways on Goodreads. Those of you on GR may sign up to win a printed copy once that begins. Or if an e-book is what you prefer, easy enough to buy a copy at links here.
For Amazon.com 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002NGO2TO
For Amazon.co.uk 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO 
Also available at Apple and B&N - links at my website www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com.

In any case enjoy the day and take time to read a good book.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

The Goodreads giveaway has begun for copies with the old cover. You can sign on to Goodreads and look for the giveaway or visit my website where you'll find a link to the giveaway on the page for _*Shepherds*_. Below are links if you want to buy an e-copy.

For Amazon.com
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002NGO2TO
For Amazon.co.uk
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO

Also available at Apple and B&N - links at my website www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com.

In any case enjoy the day and take time to read a good book.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

They should never have met. 
Olga is a shepherd born to live at sea herding factory tuna. Her home is a submersible raft in the middle of the Pacific Ocean. Toivo is an independent fisherman who depends on two industrious dolphins to help him make a living catching what few wild tuna are left. But someone is killing shepherds and fate pushes Olga and Toivo together forcing them to battle heavily armed drug smugglers bent on killing anyone who gets in their way. This action-packed drama hurtles toward a startling conclusion that will keep you on the edge of your seat.

The Goodreads giveaway is going strong, 8 printed copies for free. If you really like e-books better, below are links to buy an e-copy.

For Amazon.com
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002NGO2TO
For Amazon.co.uk
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO

Also available at Apple and B&N - links at my website www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A stirring story set at sea with murder and mayhem mixed in with storms and other problems for the main characters, Olga and Toivo.
While they should not have met fate forced them together. Olga, a shepherd born to live at sea herding tuna, and Toivo, a fisherman who depends on two industrious dolphins to help him catch what are left of the over-fished wild tuna. Her home is a submersible raft in the middle of the Pacific Ocean, his is the trawler, _Sisu_. Their lives seem uneventful until someone begins killing shepherds and Toivo gets involved unintentionally. Together they are forced to battle heavily armed drug smugglers bent on killing anyone who gets in their way. This action-packed drama hurtles toward a startling conclusion that keeps the reader on the edge of their seat.

The Goodreads giveaway is over and the 8 printed copies are going in the mail tomorrow. Too late for a free print copy. You can get an e-book immediately at the links below.

For Amazon.com
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002NGO2TO
For Amazon.co.uk
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO

Also available at Apple and B&N - links at my website www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Welcome to 2014. Looking for a story set in the warm, sunny Pacific Ocean while we all freeze in the continental US? How about _*Shepherds*_?

For Amazon.com
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002NGO2TO
For Amazon.co.uk
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO

Also available at Apple and B&N - links at my website www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

_*Shepherds*_ is the story of Olga, a genetically altered woman of Russian descent, who herds tuna in the Pacific Ocean, and Toivo, a Finnish fisherman who doesn't like Russians. Thrown together they must overcome prejudices and heavily armed drug dealers out to kill them. Fast paced action and suspense.

For Amazon.com
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002NGO2TO
For Amazon.co.uk
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO

Also available at Apple and B&N - links at my website www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A Goodreads 5 star review:
"What a wonderful, exciting, heartwarming, thrilling piece of literature. It's sci-fi with a heart. An action adventure that invites the readers to expand their view of possibilities. The action is well-paced; a page turner. Characters you care about and relationships that grow right through the action. Recommended!"

More at my website www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com
Or buy a copy at the links below.
for Amazon.com
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002NGO2TO
For Amazon.co.uk
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO
For Shepherds ebook for NOOK:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/shepherds-j-drew-brumbaugh/1108916200?ean=2940148551294&itm=1&usri=2940148551294
For Shepherds at Apple:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id711489594


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A stirring story set at sea with murder and mayhem mixed in with storms and other problems for the main characters, Olga and Toivo.
While they should not have met fate forced them together. Olga, a shepherd born to live at sea herding tuna, and Toivo, a Finnish fisherman who depends on two industrious dolphins to help him catch what are left of the over-fished wild tuna. Her home is a submersible raft in the middle of the Pacific Ocean, his is the trawler, Sisu. Their lives seem uneventful until someone begins killing shepherds and Toivo gets involved unintentionally. Together they are forced to battle heavily armed drug smugglers bent on killing anyone who gets in their way. This action-packed drama hurtles toward a startling conclusion that keeps the reader on the edge of their seat.

Available in various places as an ebook or in print.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002NGO2TO at Amazon 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO at Amazon UK
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/shepherds-j-drew-brumbaugh/1108916200 print copy at Barnes and Noble
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/shepherds-j-drew-brumbaugh/1108916200?ean=2940148551294&itm=1&usri=2940148551294 For NOOK:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id711489594 at Apple


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Can a Finnish fisherman who hates Russians fall in love with a Russian merwoman? Maybe if they live long enough.

Enjoy whatever you are reading.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

What happens to the oceans when all the fish have been caught? Something radical, certainly.

Also available in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Olga, a genetically engineered mermaid and her two shipmates live aboard the factory raft, Homestead, where they herd domesticated tuna on the open ocean using trained dolphins instead of sheep dogs. Confronted finally with the chance to meet the mother who gave her up to an uncaring multinational conglomerate, she wrestles with a decision whether to go or not. Before she can decide, she finds that other shepherds are being killed, apparently without reason.
Meanwhile, Toivo Nurminen, an independent Finnish trawler captain, discovers the murdered crew of a shepherd's raft, and unwittingly puts himself and his crew directly in line to be murdered. Radioing in his findings seemed like the right thing to do, but his choice may cost them all their lives. 
The ruthless pirates aren't far away, and soon Toivo must join forces with Olga and her shipmates and dolphins to fight against overwhelming odds as they are pursued by a relentless enemy whose obsession for money lets nothing stand in the way of their profits. Survivors and witnesses are loose ends that need to be taken care of permanently! But Toivo has a few surprises of his own that the cutthroats aren't prepared for.

​Available at:
Amazon.co.uk http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO 
Amazon.de http://www.amazon.de/dp/B002NGO2TO
Amazon.fr http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B002NGO2TO 
Amazon.es http://www.amazon.es/dp/B002NGO2TO 
Amazon.it http://www.amazon.it/dp/B002NGO2TO
Barnes and Noble http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/shepherds-j-drew-brumbaugh/1108916200
NOOK: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/shepherds-j-drew-brumbaugh/1108916200?ean=2940148551294&itm=1&usri=2940148551294
Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id711489594


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

How can a Finnish fisherman and a couple of re-engineered tuna herders keep from getting killed when they don't have any weapons? Brains?



Also available for:
Amazon.co.uk 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO 
NOOK:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/shepherds-j-drew-brumbaugh/1108916200?ean=2940148551294&itm=1&usri=2940148551294
Apple:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id711489594


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Dead swimmers, stolen tuna, pirates, and a fight for survival, all in _*Shepherds*_.

And in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Where can you hide in the middle of the Pacific Ocean? It isn't easy, but necessary if you want to live!


Also available in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO 
and for Nook
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/shepherds-j-drew-brumbaugh/1108916200?ean=2940148551294&itm=1&usri=2940148551294
and Apple
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id711489594


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

If the killers that are out to murder you have guns and outnumber you by 10 to 1, how do you stay alive in the middle of the Pacific Ocean?


Also available:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO For Amazon.co.uk
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/shepherds-j-drew-brumbaugh/1108916200?ean=2940148551294&itm=1&usri=2940148551294 for NOOK
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id711489594 for Apple


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

In a world where genetically altered humans herd commercial tuna on the open ocean, Olga, a third-generation bio-engineered "shepherd" and two shipmates live aboard the Factory raft, Homestead. Commercial tuna farming has all but wiped out the wild fishing industry, so when Toivo Nurminen, an independent trawler captain, discovers a shepherd raft's murdered crew, he suspects embittered fishermen. In radioing for help, he alerts the real killers, marking his ship for death. Injured and adrift, Toivo is rescued by the Homestead. When Homestead's crew investigates other raft attacks they uncover a deadly drug operation. Despite emotional conflict, Toivo and Olga unite, and with their shipmates and dolphins, ingeniously fight against overwhelming odds.
In an oceanic range war setting, Shepherds explores humanity's struggle with morality and science, organized crime, human rights and interspecies bonds. Bravery, love and loyalty cross all barriers in the battle against the age-old sins, greed, hate and betrayal to make this finely interwoven action adventure a bright dawning for our own future.


Also available:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO For Amazon.co.uk
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/shepherds-j-drew-brumbaugh/1108916200?ean=2940148551294&itm=1&usri=2940148551294 for NOOK
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id711489594 for Apple


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Olga spends her days herding tuna with the help of "herd dolphins" in the Pacific Ocean. Her life was boring. Now someone is trying to kill her. She'd like boring again.


Also available at:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO For Amazon.co.uk
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/shepherds-j-drew-brumbaugh/1108916200?ean=2940148551294&itm=1&usri=2940148551294 for NOOK
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id711489594 for Apple


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

They should never have met. 
Olga is a shepherd born to live at sea herding factory tuna. Her home is a submersible raft in the middle of the Pacific Ocean. Toivo is an independent fisherman who depends on two industrious dolphins to help him make a living catching what few wild tuna are left. But, someone is killing shepherds and fate pushes Olga and Toivo together forcing them to battle heavily armed drug smugglers bent on killing anyone who gets in their way. 


Available at:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO For Amazon.co.uk
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/shepherds-j-drew-brumbaugh/1108916200?ean=2940148551294&itm=1&usri=2940148551294 for NOOK
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id711489594 for Apple
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/shepherds-1 at Kobo


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Toivo is a Finnish fisherman who can talk to the dolphins who help him find tuna. He's going to need their help to stay alive.



Also at:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO For Amazon.co.uk
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/shepherds-j-drew-brumbaugh/1108916200?ean=2940148551294&itm=1&usri=2940148551294 for NOOK
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id711489594 for Apple
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/shepherds-1 at Kobo


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

How can an unarmed "shepherd" and a fisherman escape from armed killers in the middle of the Pacific Ocean? You have to be really clever.


Also at:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO For Amazon.co.uk
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/shepherds-j-drew-brumbaugh/1108916200?ean=2940148551294&itm=1&usri=2940148551294 for NOOK
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id711489594 for Apple
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/shepherds-1 at Kobo


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Not the usual murder-suspense novel.



Also available at:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO For Amazon.co.uk
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/shepherds-j-drew-brumbaugh/1108916200?ean=2940148551294&itm=1&usri=2940148551294 for NOOK
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id711489594 for Apple
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/shepherds-1 at Kobo


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

An adventure set in the middle of the Pacific Ocean where genetically engineered "shepherds" watch over schools of sushi grade tuna. Not everyone likes them. And some of them are turning up dead. 
Available as an ebook and in print.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Murder, romance, talking dolphins, genetically engineered mermaids (sort of) all set in the middle of the Pacific Ocean. A unique story.



Also in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Sale is over, back to regular price. Thanks to all those who purchased _*Shepherds*_. I hope you enjoying reading it.



Also in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A mermaid and a fisherman, murder and survival - NOT the usual tale.



Also in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

They changed her genetic makeup to live in the middle of the Pacific Ocean and herd the schools of tuna for the seafood companies. It is a lonely life and not one she does by choice. When a fisherman comes into her life it could be something magical except there are people trying to kill them both.



Also in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Are mermaids lonely? Can they learn to love a fisherman? Maybe if they can figure out how to escape the murderers who want to kill them.



In the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Shepherds* is about greed, murder, romance and the will to survive against overwhelming odds. It has mermaids, sort of, talking dolphins and drug smugglers who will stop at nothing.



Also in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Mermaid meets lonely fisherman - perfect match except someone is trying to kill them and the killer doesn't mind killing mermaids - they stole his job.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A mermaid meets a Finnish fisherman mid-Pacific. Will they fall in love? Maybe if they live long enough because the ship is sinking, a huge storm is coming & someone is trying to kill them? Things don't look too good.​
​
Also in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

_*Shepherds*_

They should never have met.
Olga is genetically engineered to live at sea herding factory tuna. Her home is a submersible raft in the middle of the Pacific Ocean. She's lonely. Toivo is an independent fisherman who depends on two industrious dolphins to help him make a living catching what few wild tuna are left. But, someone is killing shepherds and fate pushes Olga and Toivo together forcing them to battle heavily armed drug smugglers bent on killing anyone who gets in their way.



Also in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Additional reviews praising _*Shepherds*_ are just coming in.​
​
Also in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Shepherds*
Good reviews, scifi-romance-thriller.
Olga is a genetically engineered mer-woman herding tuna in the Pacific Ocean. She is lonely and fate will send her a fisherman. Will they fall in love? Only if they live long enough because someone is trying to kill them.

​
Also in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Mermaids, talking dolphins, a lonely fisherman against drug smugglers who are intent on killing them all.*

​Also in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Sale 99 Cents
Shepherds*​In the future, with the oceans dying, Olga is engineered from birth to live at sea and work for a giant seafood company. She is lonely and jealous of her married shipmates, thinking that she'll never meet a man in the middle of the Pacific Ocean. Fate has other plans and will drop an industrious, independent fisherman in her lap. That would be great except there are people looking to kill them both. How will they survive long enough to know if they are the perfect match?
Toivo is struggling trying to make a living catching what few wild tuna are left in the ocean and even though he has the help of two dolphins, things are not going so well. If he only knew the danger he was sailing into and what the fates had in store.
Action, adventure and romance wrapped up in a near-future science fiction account that might be possible and suggests one way that seafood can remain plentiful in the face of rising over-fishing.

​
Also in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Sale 99 Cents
Shepherds*​They should never have met.
Olga is genetically engineered to live at sea herding factory tuna. Her home is a submersible raft in the middle of the Pacific Ocean. She's lonely. Toivo is an independent fisherman who depends on two industrious dolphins to help him make a living catching what few wild tuna are left. But, someone is killing shepherds and fate pushes Olga and Toivo together forcing them to battle heavily armed drug smugglers bent on killing anyone who gets in their way.


​
And in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Sale 99 Cents
Shepherds*​
In the future, with the oceans dying, Olga is engineered from birth to live at sea and work for a giant seafood company. She is lonely and jealous of her married shipmates, thinking that she'll never meet a man in the middle of the Pacific Ocean. Fate has other plans and will drop an industrious, independent fisherman in her lap. That would be great except there are people looking to kill them both. How will they survive long enough to know if they are the perfect match?
Toivo is struggling trying to make a living catching what few wild tuna are left in the ocean and even though he has the help of two dolphins, things are not going so well. If he only knew the danger he was sailing into and what the fates had in store.
Action, adventure and romance wrapped up in a near-future science fiction account that might be possible and suggests one way that seafood can remain plentiful in the face of rising over-fishing.

​
And in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Sale Ends in Two Days*



*In the UK*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Olga is a mer-woman, part of the corporate answer for over fishing.
Dolphins are her herd-dogs.
She meets a lonely fisherman and they might fall in love.
There are complications - someone is trying to kill them.*



Also in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*A possible solution to over fishing the world's oceans, a spiritual message from dolphins, and a love story marred by murder.*



*Also in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO*​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*A Sci-fi, thriller, romance novel where a mermaid and a commercial fisherman are hunted lovers.*



*Also in the UK*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Olga is a genetically engineered mermaid herding tuna mid-Pacific. She's lonely.
Toivo is a fisherman whose best friends are a pair of dolphins. 
Fate brings them together and maybe they will fall in love - except there are people trying to kill them.*



*In the UK*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Before the tuna are all gone, seafood companies will do something. Maybe something less than humane.
Olga is a possible result. Genetically engineered to live on the open ocean she herds tuna schools with the help of dolphins.
She is lonely. And there are those who want to kill her. Fate will bring her a fisherman but will fate let them live long enough to fall in love?*



*In the UK*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Dolphins, a mermaid and a fisherman, romance and murder.*



*In the UK*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*A mermaid met a fisherman and fell in love.
It might have been a short story except someone is trying to kill them both.*



*In the US
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002NGO2TO
In the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NGO2TO*​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Olga was genetically engineered to live at sea, swim with dolphins and herd schools of tuna.
She's lonely and there is little chance to meet someone in the middle of the Pacific.
Fate changes that but brings along killers bent on murder.*



*For Kindle Anywhere:*
http://hyperurl.co/0pnqlp​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Good reviews. A can't-put-it-down novel filled with suspense.
But, don't buy it today - wait until September 15th when it will be on sale for 99 cents.*


*
Kindle Link for any country:
http://hyperurl.co/0pnqlp*​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*On Sale for 99 cents
Limited Time
Page-turner scifi, suspense, romance, murder.*



*Kindle Link:
http://hyperurl.co/0pnqlp*​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Only a few days left at 99 cents.
Good reviews, good price.
Grab it while it's on sale.



Kindle link:
http://hyperurl.co/0pnqlp


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Still on sale for 99 Cents
Price is going up soon.
Shepherds
They should never have met.
Olga is genetically engineered to live at sea herding factory tuna. Her home is a submersible raft in the middle of the Pacific Ocean. She's lonely. Toivo is an independent fisherman who depends on two industrious dolphins to help him make a living catching what few wild tuna are left. But, someone is killing shepherds and fate pushes Olga and Toivo together forcing them to battle heavily armed drug smugglers bent on killing anyone who gets in their way.



For other countries:
http://hyperurl.co/0pnqlp


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Some of you asked me to hold the price just a little longer.
So the price remains 99 Cents. It has to end soon.*



*Buy Now*
http://hyperurl.co/0pnqlp​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Sorry the sale is over but the book remains value priced.
Thanks to all the new readers. I hope you enjoy the book.



Kindle link:
http://hyperurl.co/0pnqlp​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*An action-packed scifi romance novel set in the middle of the Pacific Ocean.
There are dolphins that talk and genetically engineered mermaids.
Life would be good except someone is trying to kill them.*



*Kindle anywhere:*
http://hyperurl.co/0pnqlp​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Action and romance on the open ocean.
A scifi adventure.
Mermaids, dolphins that talk, and a lonely fisherman, all hunted by killers out to get them.*

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Could a mermaid fall in love with a fisherman who talks to dolphins?
Maybe, if they live long enough.
*

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Genetically engineered "shepherds" use dolphins to raise and control schools of tuna.
Lonely work but they are much better suited to being at sea than on land.
Now some of them are being killed.
And a fisherman discovers the bodies of several of them. Now he's a target.*

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A page turner, suspense, action, murder and romance.
All wrapped up in a near-future scifi setting.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Shepherds continues to be my best selling book with good reviews.
$2.99
Genetically altered "shepherds" herding schools of tuna using dolphins as "herd dogs."
What can a lonely mermaid do in the middle of the Pacific? Until she finds a lonely fisherman. 
That would be paradise except someone is trying to kill them both.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Now Free on Kindle Unlimited
A near-future scifi adventure in a world where genetically modified humans herd schools of tuna in the open ocean using dolphins to control them, where commercial fishing is nearly extinct due to a lack of wild fish, and one fisherman who can speak to dolphins uses a dolphin pair to eek out a living. But all is not well. Someone is killing the shepherds and fishermen.​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Mermaid meets Finnish fisherman mid-Pacific. Will they fall in love? If they live long enough.

Free on Kindle Unlimited and only $2.99 otherwise.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

You'd think living in the middle of the Pacific Ocean would keep you safe from murderers.
Not necessarily true as Olga and Toivo find out.

Free on Kindle Unlimited and only $2.99 otherwise.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Kindle Countdown Deal starts Monday 4/4
Still free on KU*

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

$2.99 or Free on Kindle Unlimited
Olga has been genetically engineered to live at sea. Is she a mermaid or monster? Depends who you ask.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

$2.99 or free on Kindle Unlimited
A mermaid meets a lonely fisherman and they could fall in love if they aren't killed first.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Olga is a genetically engineered "shepherd" who herds a tuna school with the help of a pod of dolphins.
Whether she is a mermaid or monster depends on who you ask.
She is lonely and not likely to meet anyone in the middle of the Pacific Ocean.
But fate has other ideas only the fisherman that comes her way is targeted for murder and now so is she.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Olga, a "shepherd" herds tuna in the middle of the Pacific Ocean using dolphins as herd dogs.
She's lonely but what are her chances of meeting anyone, especially when someone is trying to kill her?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

_*Shepherds*_
They should never have met.
Olga is genetically engineered to live at sea herding factory tuna. Her home is a submersible raft in the middle of the Pacific Ocean. She's lonely. Toivo is an independent fisherman who depends on two industrious dolphins to help him make a living catching what few wild tuna are left. But, someone is killing shepherds and fate pushes Olga and Toivo together forcing them to battle heavily armed drug smugglers bent on killing anyone who gets in their way.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Action, romance and murder all in the middle of the Pacific Ocean.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Can a lonely mermaid find love in the middle of the Pacific Ocean when someone is trying to kill her?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Mermaid or monster? Depends who you ask.
But that's not why someone is trying to kill her.



Was my best selling novel.​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

They should never have met.
Olga is genetically engineered to live at sea herding factory tuna. Her home is a submersible raft in the middle of the Pacific Ocean. She's lonely. Toivo is an independent fisherman who depends on two industrious dolphins to help him make a living catching what few wild tuna are left. But, someone is killing shepherds and fate pushes Olga and Toivo together forcing them to battle heavily armed drug smugglers bent on killing anyone who gets in their way.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A near-future scifi adventure in a world where genetically modified humans herd schools of tuna in the open ocean using dolphins to control them, where commercial fishing is nearly extinct due to a lack of wild fish, and one fisherman who can speak to dolphins uses a dolphin pair to eek out a living. But all is not well. Someone is killing the shepherds and fishermen.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Limited Time Sale
50% off

They should never have met.
Olga is genetically engineered to live at sea herding factory tuna. Her home is a submersible raft in the middle of the Pacific Ocean. She's lonely. Toivo is an independent fisherman who depends on two industrious dolphins to help him make a living catching what few wild tuna are left. But, someone is killing shepherds and fate pushes Olga and Toivo together forcing them to battle heavily armed drug smugglers bent on killing anyone who gets in their way.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*50% off last few days*​With the oceans dying, Olga is engineered from birth to live at sea and work for a giant seafood company. She is lonely and jealous of her married shipmates, thinking that she'll never meet a man in the middle of the Pacific Ocean. Fate has other plans and will drop an industrious, independent fisherman in her lap. That would be great except there are people trying to kill them both. How will they survive long enough to know if they are the perfect match?
Toivo is struggling trying to make a living catching what few wild tuna are left in the ocean and even though he has the help of two dolphins, things are not going so well. If he only knew the danger he was sailing into and what the fates had in store.
Action, adventure and romance wrapped up in a near-future science fiction account that might be possible and suggests one way that seafood can remain plentiful in the face of over-fishing.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Sale is over*
Thanks to the new readers who bought Shepherds. I hope you enjoy the book.
Scifi in the sense that we cannot yet re-engineer people the way Olga has been created to live at sea. Maybe she's a mermaid, some think she's a monster. Nonetheless, she's lonely and unlikely to find love in the middle of the Pacific Ocean, that is until fate dumps a Finnish fisherman in her lap. Things would be just fine except someone is trying to kill them both.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

On Sale for 99 Cents
A sizzling scifi action adventure on the high seas.
A genetically modified young woman herding tuna in the Pacific Ocean is marked for death and the only hope for survival rests with a shipwrecked sailor.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A genetically engineered woman who lives in the open ocean herding tuna is lonely. Worse there are people out to kill her.
And a fisherman who can talk with dolphins stumbles on to a murder scene. He's a target now too.
Fate will bring them together but can anything keep them alive?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A love story when fate brings together a lonely fisherman and a genetically engineered woman who is herding tuna in the middle of the Pacific Ocean. The only trouble is there are people out to kill them and there aren't many places to hide.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Olga is a genetically engineered woman; some think of her as a mermaid, others as a monster.
She lives in the middle of the Pacific Ocean where she herds tuna with the help of a pod of dolphins. 
She is lonely and unlikely to find romance.
Fate has other ideas but it comes with dangers she didn't imagine.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

What if you could talk to dolphins? Toivo can and they help him find what fish are left in the ocean to catch.
But he finds a sinking raft with murdered shepherds, the genetically engineered fish herders, on board.
And now his troubles begin.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Olga has been genetically altered to live at sea herding tuna with the help of a pod of dolphins. Some think of her as a Mermaid, others as a monster. And some even want to kill her. All she wants is to find romance and live a normal life, well as normal as possible when you are thousands of miles from land.

[/url


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Sorry Sale is over 
Thanks to everyone who bought a copy and especially to those who posted reviews.

The oceans are dying. In an effort to provide sustainable tuna stocks, genetically engineered humans have been reconfigured to live at sea, using dolphins to herd large tuna schools. Olga is one of these shepherds. Independent fisherman are having a hard time catching fish and Toivo is among the best because he has a pair of dolphins that he talks to and they help locate fish for him. Troubles erupt when Toivo finds a raft of murdered shepherds and now he's a target along with Olga and her shipmates. When fate brings them together they will have to find a way to survive against a drug cartel determined to eliminate witnesses.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*4.8 **
Olga isn't really a mermaid, no, she's genetically engineered to live in the middle of the Pacific Ocean. She herds tuna with the help of trained dolphins. Life isn't easy and she's looking for romance. Good luck with that.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Another 5 Star Review*
Action, romance, and some interesting dolphins.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

a 5-star review for a scifi novel that the reviewer suggests might be better classified as speculative fantasy rather than hardcore SF


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Speculative fiction mixed with murder and romance


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*My highest rated novel filled with action, suspense and romance, though not the usual sort, along with dolphins that talk.
A quick read perfect for the beach or just hanging out on the deck.*

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A scifi thriller with a touch of romance.
What chance do a Finnish fisherman and a genetically altered woman have when they are both targeted for murder?
Highly rated - a fun read.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

With the oceans dying it only makes sense to herd tuna like ranchers herd cattle. The problem is who will do the herding? Enter Olga and the other bio-engineered "shepherds" who along with trained dolphins watch over vast schools of factory tuna. Built to live in the ocean, life would be just fine except Olga is lonely and wonders how she'll ever find love. In the Pacific you never know what might wash up on your ship.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Olga is a genetically engineered shepherd who looks somewhat less that human and lives in the middle of the Pacific Ocean.
Toivo is a down-on-his-luck fisherman who barely makes a living thanks to his dolphin friends.
A unique romance might blossom if only there weren't people out to kill them.
How will they manage to stay alive?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*A look at one possible way to save the oceans and a modern scifi version of beauty-and-the-beast mixed with murder and suspense.

*​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Olga is a genetically engineered shepherd. Her job is to herd tuna in the middle of the Pacific Ocean. She's lonely and her chances of finding the right someone are slim. They are even slimmer now that someone is killing shepherds.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

An unexpected romance that turns into a thriller. 
Fate brings Olga and Toivo together but killers are determined to end things before they have a chance to start.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Toivo is a fisherman who can talk to dolphins but that won't help when drug-dealing killers are after him.
Where can he escape on the open ocean?
And will the shepherds help him?*

[/url​http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002NGO2TO/?tag=kb1-20


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Highly rated
sci-fi suspense 
Olga is a genetically altered shepherd living in the middle of the Pacific Ocean.
Lonely and with little hope of meeting a man, she's thrilled when she rescues a shipwrecked fisherman.
But finding love wasn't going to be easy because someone is out to kill them both.*

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Another 5 star review
A reader reported reading the book in 2 days because they couldn't put it down.
Action, adventure, romance, murder all wrapped up in one book.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Science fiction with a dash of murder and romance.
A genetically altered "shepherd" meets a shipwrecked Finnish fisherman and the chemistry is there.
But someone is out to kill them.
Can they survive in the middle of the Pacific Ocean against overwhelming odds?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A page-turning action-suspense novel.
Olga is genetically engineered to herd tuna on the open Pacific Ocean with the help of her dolphins.
But someone is killing her kind and she might be next.
Will the fates bring her help? Maybe.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

With the ocean's dying, something has to be done to save the tuna.
Shepherds, genetically engineered people to live at sea herding schools of tuna are the answer.
But someone is killing shepherds and Olga may be next.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Some people hate Olga because she's different, not exactly a #mermaid but close. Is that enough reason to want to kill her? For some #bigots the answer is yes. What will she have to do to survive? ​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A thrilling sci-fi romance novel set in the middle of the Pacific Ocean
Olga is a lonely, genetically modified "shepherd" watching over a school of tuna. Trained dolphins, like sea-going herd dogs keep the tuna under control.
But there are some people who hate "mutants" like her and are killing them.
What will she have to do to stay alive?

Currently On Sale

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

On sale for a few more days
Highly rated scifi adventure 
Murder and romance mixed into a near-future world where dolphins talk and there are engineered mer-people.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Another 5 Star rating on GR 
Some people hate Olga because she's different, not exactly a mermaid but close. 
Is that enough reason to want to kill her? 
For some bigots the answer is yes. 
What will she have to do to survive?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

What will the oceans look like in the future?
One possible solution to over-fishing is with genetically altered humans who can herd tuna using trained dolphins.
Might work, but then again, there will be problems. Including murder.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

An interesting take on saving the oceans, some scifi elements, danger and romance, all wrapped up in a page-turner.

With the help of trained dolphins, Olga is an engineered "shepherd" who herds a school of tuna in the middle of the Pacific Ocean.
She's lonely and has almost zero chance of finding a prince charming.
That is until she meets Toivo, a shipwrecked Finnish fisherman who can talk to dolphins.
Romance might be possible, except someone is out to kill them both.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A mermaid, a fisherman, a meeting set by the Fates, might be a great romance
if they live long enough. There are people who want them dead.
Can the survive when there's no place to hide?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Now on Sale*
The oceans are dying. Genetically altered humans are created to herd tuna with the help of dolphins.
Traditional fishermen are having a hard time earning a living, but Toivo has a pair of dolphins to help him.
What happens when a fisherman meets a mermaid? 
It might be something special except there are people who want them dead.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Last Few Days 99 Cents
4.6 out of 5 Stars
How can a mermaid find love in the middle of the Pacific Ocean? Maybe with a shipwrecked sailor? 
It might work out except someone wants them dead and they have no place to hide.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Last Day on Sale
March 31, 2020


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Sale is over - thanks to all the readers who bought Shepherds
Sequel should be out later this year.
If you want to get advance notice, visit my author's website and follow me.
http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B004G7SG90


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Olga has been genetically engineered to work as an indentured servant to the sea food companies.
She and her dolphins herd a school of factory tuna in the Pacific Ocean.
She's a shepherd, though there are people who think she's a mutant monster.
And someone is killing shepherds.
How will she stay alive when there's no place to hide?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Some people hate Olga because she's different, not exactly a mermaid but close. 
Genetically engineered to shepherd tuna her webbed hands and feet set her apart.
Is that enough reason to want to kill her? For some #bigots the answer is yes. 
What will she have to do to survive in the middle of the Pacific Ocean where there is no place to hide?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Shepherds are genetically altered people who herd tuna with the help of trained dolphins.
Olga lives with her shipmates on a raft in the middle of the Pacific.
She's lonely and when they rescue a shipwrecked fisherman, maybe she will finally find love.
But, there are people hunting her and all those like her.
Can they survive when there's no place to hide?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

4.6 out of 5 Stars
How can a mermaid find love in the middle of the Pacific Ocean? 
Maybe with a shipwrecked sailor? 
It might work out except someone wants them dead and they have no place to hide.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

My best-liked scifi novel.
A story of prejudice, violence, and one possible way to save the oceans.
Still getting good reviews.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Some people hate Olga because she's different, not exactly a mermaid but close. 
Is that enough reason to want to kill her? 
For some bigots the answer is yes. 
What will she have to do to survive? 
scifi romance

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

On Sale for one week only
99 Cents​The oceans are dying. In an effort to provide sustainable tuna stocks, genetically engineered humans have been reconfigured to live at sea, using dolphins to herd large tuna schools. Olga is one of these shepherds. Independent fisherman are having a hard time catching fish and Toivo is among the best because he has a pair of dolphins that he talks to and they help locate fish for him. Troubles erupt when Toivo finds a raft of murdered shepherds and now he's a target along with Olga and her shipmates. When fate brings them together they will have to find a way to survive against a drug cartel determined to eliminate witnesses.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

4.6 Stars
Olga was born re-engineered for a life at sea.
She herds tuna with the help of trained dolphins.
She's lonely but that's not her biggest problem.
Someone is out to kill her.
What will she have to do to survive?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A unique scifi adventure that gets good reviews
Some people hate Olga because she's different, not exactly a mermaid but close. 
Is that enough reason to want to kill her? 
For some #bigots the answer is yes. What will she have to do to survive?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

The oceans are dying and the tuna disappearing
Seafood companies genetically engineer "shepherds" to live at sea
and herd tuna with the help of trained dolphins.
Olga is a shepherd. But someone wants her dead.
What will she have to do to survive in the middle of the Pacific Ocean?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A unique scifi story with plenty of action.
Olga is a genetically engineered "shepherd" who herds tuna for the big seafood companies in the middle of the Pacific Ocean.
Toivo is a Finnish fisherman who barely makes a living even though he has two dolphins that help him find tuna.
Life is a struggle for these two lonely people.
And then fate brings them together. Seems like a fairy tale ending.
But, someone is killing shepherds.
How will the survive being hunted in the open ocean?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Humans have been re-engineered to live on the open ocean.
And with the help of dolphins, they herd tuna for the seafood companies.
A lonely life, yes, but when Olga meets Toivo, a Finnish fisherman, she thinks her life got better.
Except there are people who want to kill them both.
Can they survive when there's no place to hide?

​


----------

